# Bobbi Brown cosmetics



## noahlowryfan (Aug 30, 2006)

has anyone tried her products before? do you like it?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 30, 2006)

Yes, I have her chocolate eyeshadow palette and her nude on nude palette and a lipgloss of hers. They are really good.


----------



## lara (Aug 30, 2006)

They're so hideously overpriced here that I haven't had a chance to try anything.

I also have a bit of an objection to the whole Bobbie Brown philosophy of make-up, so I tend to avoid the product line anyway.


----------



## dreamqueen (Aug 30, 2006)

I like her blushes alot.  They are very pigmented.

I agree that the line is a bit overpriced tho.


----------



## bellaetoile (Aug 30, 2006)

i've tried numerous products over the past few years. i haven't been truly impressed enough with anything to purchase it again, or even use it up completely. i've sold/traded some of the items, and i've tossed or lost some others. i've used numerous lip products, several shimmer bricks, a bunch of shadows, some skin care and fragrance, and assorted other items. everything seemed very overpriced, and frankly, not super high-quality, certainly not what i was expecting for the prices i paid. 

i will say, though, in all fairness, i know a few people who really like bobbi brown, however they tend to be much more 'natural' than i am with makeup trends. so perhaps its simply that bobbi brown and i don't work well together because we have different results in mind, if that makes sense.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_They're so hideously overpriced here that I haven't had a chance to try anything.

I also have a bit of an objection to the whole Bobbie Brown philosophy of make-up, so I tend to avoid the product line anyway._

 
What is the line's philosophy?


----------



## lara (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 
_What is the line's philosophy?_

 
Lets just say that I spend a lot of time trying to erase the damage that _Bobbi Brown Teenage Beauty_ has caused young ladies.

Have you read her book _Bobbi Brown Beauty_? She makes a lot of comments akin to 'red lipstick is only for teenagers and if you wear it as an adult you'll look silly and everyone will laugh at you', which is a complete crock. A lot of her attitudes towards using certain colours and products make her make-up ethos very stand-offish towards both very pale woman and women of colour.
Make-up isn't about making people look like dear old Zandra Rhodes, but neither is it about saying that if you use anything else apart from bone and beige people will think you're a hooker.

She's a good make-up artist, but her attitude towards people finding enjoyment and pleasure in make-up and colour sucks hardcore.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_ I also have a bit of an objection to the whole Bobbie Brown philosophy of make-up, so I tend to avoid the product line anyway._

 

oh lara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 do tell!!! my curiosity is now piqued :nod:


----------



## lara (Aug 31, 2006)

Jinkies!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 31, 2006)

I've never actually tried any of her makeup but I do have the book and she's definitely all for the natural look. It's pretty biased.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Lets just say that I spend a lot of time trying to erase the damage that Bobbi Brown Teenage Beauty has caused young ladies.

Have you read her book Bobbi Brown Beauty? She makes a lot of comments akin to 'red lipstick is only for teenagers and if you wear it as an adult you'll look silly and everyone will laugh at you', which is a complete crock. A lot of her attitudes towards using certain colours and products make her make-up ethos very stand-offish towards both very pale woman and women of colour.
Make-up isn't about making people look like dear old Zandra Rhodes, but neither is it about saying that if you use anything else apart from bone and beige people will think you're a hooker.

She's a good make-up artist, but her attitude towards people finding enjoyment and pleasure in make-up and colour sucks hardcore._

 
hmmm... very interesting... GREAT points lara, and quite true now that u have said it..


----------



## Beauty Mark (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm okay with her preferring a natural look, but I didn't know she was so hardcore about it. I've never read her book, but now I have good reason not to!


----------



## Felicia27 (Aug 31, 2006)

i really like the foundation. it matches my skintone well and gives great coverage.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah Bobbi Brown is very hard core about it. Just looking through her line. I think she is more geared to those of us who like the "my face but better" looks or for those who are business oriented. *shrugs*


----------



## whitnie (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow am I glad to have found a thread where someone has started to talk about the Bobbi Brown "philosophy" because i have a little story from earlier today...

So I was in Macys today and had just gotten done with a nice haul at my Mac counter (see my haul post lol). Anyways, I decided to venture off to the other counters to try something new and I walk over to the Bobbi Brown counter. I don't personally own any of her products but I have read about her in the past and discovered that, like me, she was from the chicago area and used to go to the makeup counters to "play" as a teen, so I felt connected and inspired and decided to check out the counter. Well I guess i must have had too much of a "Mac face" on because as soon as i go there the m/a gives me the ice look of death. I smile nervously and she asks if I want anything. Before I could even get an answer out she starts reciting the Bobbi Brown "philosophy" that you guys are speaking of, all while looking me up and down. I wasn't even wearing that much makeup. I had Expensive pink on my lids with blacktrack f/l and mascara with clear l/g, not a lot at all. Well, she definitely scared me away...so I walked over to the Benefit counter and the m/a was very nice and showed me all of their products and was very descriptive since i told her i don't own anything Benefit. I ended up getting their "Dr. Feel Good". I really like their stuff, I'll probably be around there a lot more often now.

Sorry about my little rant, actually I'm not even that upset about the whole Bobbi Brown thing because I have a feeling I won't be missing much


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 6, 2006)

Why on earth would you train an MA to behave like that? If I were going to push a natural look, I'd oversell "You'd look so beautiful with less color" than being bitchy about it.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 6, 2006)

I own a couple of eye shadows by Bobbi Brown that I wear quite often.  Her line is a bit pricey (especially since the packaging is very low key-like MAC black packaging) but it's made in the US which is a factor in the price. Her line does appear to be geared to the professional woman (outside of the fashion/makeup/show business careers) and the more natural woman.

P.S. I have stopped at that counter several times, and have never (thank goodness) been given a speech.


----------



## ilovemakeupx (Aug 10, 2008)

ok...hi everyone

im new to thhis website...and ive just seen this page...

and im shocked!!!

u have bobbi brown sooo rong!....obv. cuz u havent really looked into her stuff!!

im a teenager and i believe 100% in her philosiphy....ive read her teenage beauty book... Lets just say that I spend a lot of time trying to erase the damage that _Bobbi Brown Teenage Beauty_ has caused young ladies.........
and what u mean uve tried so hard to remove it from teenagers??

bobbi brown lets us understand that were beautiful the way we are and to experiment and have fun!!

all her products are pricey...i agree...but theyre fantastic!!

and my hole drawer is filled wif her stuff...and each piece is amazing...

so yee that lady at the bobbi brown stall shouldnt have been so rude...but dont blame it on bobbi browns line of makeup....

shes also very generous in the amount that she gives in one product...so itll last u ages!!

and best of all...she has so many shades and textures///so it will suit everyone...


n if you lot dont really no much about her or her knowledge....then back off haters...

no offence to everyone out there...but honestly shes amazing!! shes inspired me sooo much!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

I have never tried anything from her line because of the prices, but I have heard fantastic reviews about her gel liners and brushes.


----------



## ilovemakeupx (Aug 10, 2008)

yea dey are amazing!!x


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 10, 2008)

I have never really tried their stuff. A friend of mine works for Bobbi Brown in a Macy's not too far from here. She would have rather worked for MAC but she said that the products at Bobbi aren't too bad. She especially loves the blushes.

I have a few Bobbi Brown books and I like them okay. I don't exactly agree on her approach to makeup, like some of you have already said. I think makeup shouldn't be taken too seriously and definitely should be about fun. I love color, which initially made me love MAC. I don't really like seeing Bobbi Brown on the Today show and stuff because I feel like all the looks she wears and gives to people are always so plain. I think one can look beautiful, put together, and professional but can incorperate color, drama, and/or glamour to their look as well.

I just feel like the whole Bobbi Brown look is a little boring and outdated. I like how brands like MAC range from neutral and natural to dramatic and theatrical. I like a range, rather than just one look.

I also really hate looking exactly the same day after day. I think it's fun to be a chameleon and wear bright blue eyeshadow one day with red lips, then go for a nude and neutral look the next. I just wish Bobbi wouldn't take her makeup so seriously and let a little fun be had. =/


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, I find her colors boring, as well.  But that's just me...I like color.  For those that prefer nudes and such, then Bobbi Brown is perfect for them.  Buuuuut, I do love her Shimmerbricks!

And it's not like MAC doesn't have some great nudes, but that just seems to be all BB is shilling.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Aug 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Yeah, I find her colors boring, as well. But that's just me...I like color. For those that prefer nudes and such, then Bobbi Brown is perfect for them. Buuuuut, I do love her Shimmerbricks!

And it's not like MAC doesn't have some great nudes, but that just seems to be all BB is shilling._

 
 I agree. I love neutrals and nudes. But like I said, I prefer a range. I feel like when I see a Bobbi Brown counter they are only tending to the ultra conservative woman. I think there is very little effort to try and provide color and drama for those who want to mix it up a little more.


----------



## ilovemakeupx (Aug 11, 2008)

u guys!!!...read my comment above aswell**

bobbi brown...DOESNT just do a natural look...if uve read her teenage book...she says that evryone should experiiment with colours and looks untill they get the one they like!!....thats why she has different shades of eyeshadows etc...for different looks!!!!

she doesnt push a natural look "hardcore"[as described by some1 else] infact no...she just prefers it....but again she has loads of different shades...for everyone to pick from...and she loves people to experiment! 


you obv havent read her teenage book ever!!!!!! u no nothing about her!!


----------



## ilovemakeupx (Aug 11, 2008)

Bobbi Brown Cosmetics: Makeup & Beauty


----------



## ktdetails (Aug 11, 2008)

some of these responses seem silly.  It feels like people are bashing on Bobbi Brown simply because she's not MAC.  Her philosophy is what makes her - her.   If people adopt her philosophy and then change their mind - and want to experiment and try different things - it doesn't make her crazy.   She is geared toward a completely different market than the typical MAC enthusiast.  Just because she doesn't have fuscia lipstick and lime green eyeshadow does not make her line worthless or her opinion of what makes people beautiful - wrong.  

I would put Bobbi Brown in a class with Clinique, Estee Lauder, Laura Mercier or Stila..  a limited range of basic looks and colors that depending on your technique you make of it what you want.   But most of their customers are probably looking for the "natural makeup look" for everyday.

You want something like MAC - check out MakeupForever or Urban Decay

Not everyone approaches makeup as art/self expression as the men and women of Specktra and MAC do.  

But a lot of BB's customers just want to feel better about themselves via a matching foundation and concealer ( which is really what she's known for)  and a good lipcolor for day.  

Yes her line is more expensive than MAC.  
We have to separate the opinion of a nasty SA from an entire line.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 11, 2008)

i love the gel eyeliners! and i cant wait to get a shimmerbrick


----------



## ktdetails (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been wanting to pick up BB's Espresso gel eyeliner - it's more of a black brown than MAC's Dipdown.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 11, 2008)

I read this entire thread and I've visited her counter many times before (in fact many times over the course of many years).  Reading her book is not going to magically change how I see all her line - by and large the colors she offers are not vibrant and bright, nor is there a wide range of the.  They're geared toward women that want a "natural" look.  And again, those colors work fine for many, heck, she built quite an empire, but her stuff is just not what I prefer.  I've tried several of her products and given them ample opportunity to win me over, but I always go back to MAC.  Great for those that love what she puts out and I'm not saying that her products are *bad*, but I prefer MAC over BB.

And, again, her Shimmerbricks are awesome!


----------



## seabird (Aug 12, 2008)

a counter opened 5 minutes walk from my house so i thought i'd go and check it out, and i just felt so.. uninspired. i'd read the whole of her book whilst waiting for someone in borders once and although she is talented as a make-up artist, she does talk a load of tosh sometimes, and i'm a fan of the natural look! anyway, back to the counter. the girl on it was lovely, but i just found the products so.. blah. for a start, i find the packaging ugly. people would probably say 'oh, it's so similar to mac and so basic, how can you find it ugly?!' but the thing is i don't think it works very well with her cosmetics. i think the whole sleek, black packaging works for mac and for nars because they also produce bright and "out there" colours, whereas bb is so neutral and it doesn't make anything she does stand out, so to speak.  i also don't like the hard corners, it's too harsh for soft colours. anyway, i played a little with the products and they're just so blah. there was nothing that stood out for me at all, and i swatched an ever hyped shimmerbrick and under the lighting all i saw was a ridiculous amount of shimmer, now i'm not sure if it was the lighting i was in or what, but i find a mac msf too shimmery for my face so i dread to think what i'd look like wearing a shimmerbrick. needless to say, i left with nothing because it all bored me and didn't make me want to sit down and do my make-up! the prices are extortinate in my opinion for the products, and with a pricetag like that i'm expecting nice packaging and quality product. the only thing i do think they have right is the look of their brushes, i'm a sucker for cream and black.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 12, 2008)

I have some Bobbi Brown cosmetics and I like what I have. I do appreciate what she tries to do...the more natural approach to beauty and enhancing, not changing, your features using cosmetics. I think many people consider her line to be 'boring' or 'conservative' because she really doesn't do things that are too trendy (you know those colors that Mac sometimes puts out that you wear for a few months and then never touch again). Her colors are ones that you will wear no matter what season.

I've seen her on QVC many times and she is the ONLY makeup artist I've even seen tell people NOT to buy something. There are always callers who ask if a product she is displaying would be right for them and if she doesn't think it will work, she tells them not to get it. I give her credit for that! I've been to many makeup counters, tried something on that I knew looked horrible, and the MA's just raved about how good it is.


----------



## User49 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think that Bobbie Brown and Mac are so different. I am much more of a Mac girl myself, but for those ladies that aren't really too into make up and just prefer a natural look all year round it seems to work for them. Personally I would shop at Mac, you can get all that natural look and then some :0) And it's not as expensive. Plus with Mac you get a free lipstick when you bring in six empties! And we are a very ethical company!


----------



## ilovemakeupx (Aug 12, 2008)

i fink thats it ISNT for people hoo arent relli into makeup///proffesionals...loveeeee he stuff!!!...its all made so well with minerals and different textures!! and im certaintly not a conservative woman!! im a teen!...her stuff is awesomee  okaii...heres some stufff to try out..

her...

bronzer
tinted moisturiser
blush
pot rouge
bronzer/blush duo
shimmer brick in bronzer
shimmer brick in pink


ive got alot of bobbi brown but the above are my favourite ^^^try them and let me no what u fink instead of judging her line with no knowledge!


----------



## ilovemakeupx (Aug 12, 2008)

o and by the way thankyou KTdetails....ure coming from my perspective


----------



## lara (Aug 12, 2008)

*ilovemakeupx*, you do realise that people are allowed to express a different opinion to yours, right?

All brands have good and bad points. People on Specktra are welcome to point out the good and the bad about _all _brands and not be jumped upon.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_*ilovemakeupx*, you do realise that people are allowed to express a different opinion to yours, right?

All brands have good and bad points. People on Specktra are welcome to point out the good and the bad about all brands and not be jumped upon._

 
Agreed.

Honestly, when I first read that email I thought it was a joke. Almost every other word is spelled wrong, I thought they were posting it to be funny.


----------



## ilovemakeupx (Aug 12, 2008)

excuse me? well its act. its called fast typing...in ireland we use that!

ofcourse I know you can express your opinion...but personally I think some of the other comments I read were wayyyyy too harsh!!

like someone said "iv'e tried to remove the damage in teenagers from bobbi browns teenage book" wtf?

andyea im just expressing my opinion....and if you read some other comments they say....i havent tried any of her makeup...and then go on to critiscise her stuff!!...how stupid!

btw..just expressing an opinion


----------



## ilovemakeupx (Aug 12, 2008)

and btw lara...i was expressing my opinion...not telling you to not express yours!!

i suggested some stuff of hers that I think are really good...whats the big deal?


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Aug 12, 2008)

Bobbi Brown is an excellent line of products.  Her line does gear toward the natural look, which is great for those days you want a simple makeup look.  I think anyone who truely loves makeup appreciates a broad pallette of brands and shades, and would love all different kinds of brands!  BB's matte shadows are awesome, and blow MAC's out of the ballpark.  The new metallic ones are amazing too!!  I like BB"s shimmer bricks, blushes, glosses, and skincare!!!


----------



## user79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Closing because we have a sticky 

http://specktra.net/f167/bobbi-brown...t-haves-76449/


----------

